# Need help with identifying my goats breeds



## WENDY KESLER (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a mixed lot of goats and I'm not sure what breeds they are. I'm pretty sure that they are a bunch of mixed breeds. Can you assist?

Spotted goat is named Dapple.
Little white with tan face is Tootsie.
Brown and Black is BahBah.
White with black and brown face is Sweet Pea.

Thank you!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

They look like boer/alpine mixes. I can't tell size so some may have ND but the first pic (Dapple?) looks very boer and the rest look very alpine, but definitely not pure bred. Maybe boer/alpine or alpine/nigerian or even boer/alpine/nigerian. I can't tell if they are nigis without size reference though.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm thinking 1 Boer Alpine and the rest some dairy cross, Bah Bah looks almost like the Alpine LaMancha doe I sold as a yearling... one ear looks a bit Kikoish, maybe there is Kiko in them, Boer/Kiko and Kiko Dairy?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

First one definitely has boer in it. second and fourth looks a little Nigerian. Third a little alpine


----------

